# [Gelöst] Kein Mount und USB-Platten in PCManFM/LXDE

## guru meditation

[Lösung: USE-Flag automount bzw. udisks für libfm]

In Ubuntu/Debian/weißderGeier schiebe ich eine SD-Karte rein und das Teil wird automatisch in /media eingebunden.

Ich habe jetzt Skript aus 

https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/78276/automount-usb-sticks-on-gentoo

sowie Installation von autofs, udiskie etc. erfolglos ausprobiert.

Weiß der Geier, wie alt die zugehörigen Dokus sind. 

Bevor ich jetzt noch mit mdev/udev/eudev rumspiele – welcher Daemon bzw. welches Programm ist unter X für das "Automount" verantwortlich?

eudev und gvfs sind installiert, ebenso die entsprechenden Dateiformate, das manuelle Einbinden klappt einwandfrei… nur wie geht das unter X11 automatisch?Last edited by guru meditation on Wed Apr 17, 2019 12:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Ist abhängig davon was du wünscht, die großen DEs wie Gnome oder KDE haben das out-of-the-box eingebaut, bei den anderen weiß ich das nicht.

----------

## guru meditation

Ich hab hier LXDE laufen, da müßte doch was mit gvfs gehen…

----------

## guru meditation

Überschreiben die USE-Flags in package.use eigentlich die Vorgaben des Maintainers komplett oder haben lediglich die in package.use angegebenen Flags eine höhere Priorität?

Warum ich frage: Beim ursprünglichen Erstellen von lxde-meta hat mir Portage aufgetragen, folgende Zeile einzufügen:

```
>=x11-libs/libfm-1.2.5 gtk
```

Klingelt's? Da fehlt die automount-Option. Folglich kann ich noch so lange rumspielen, es wird ohne diese Option nix eingebunden.

Fehler gefunden und behoben.

package.use sieht für die Pakete nun so aus:

```
>=x11-libs/libfm-1.2.5 gtk automount
```

----------

## Max Steel

die Priorität vom kleinsten zum höchsten sind die folgenden:

- default ebuild-USE-Flags

- profile USE-Flags

- make.conf USE Flags

- package.use USE-Flags

- Environment USE-Flags

Alle additional.

automount auf libfm z.B. ist im profile nicht gesetzt.

Solange nichts anderes dran steht wird nichts deaktiviert was vorher aktiviert wurde, solange es nicht explizit angegeben wird.

Was ich empfehlen würde, ist ein Program wie ufed. das zeigt dir relativ einfach an welche USE-Flags bis make.conf aktiviert sind und welche per profile gesetzt sind und so. nützliches Tool.

Man kann übrigens "-*" angeben, was alles aus den vorherigen Stufen deaktiviert (in make.conf oder Environment USE wäre es auf alles. in package.use für das Packet für welches es angegeben wird)

Viel Erfolg.

----------

## Josef.95

 *guru meditation wrote:*   

> Überschreiben die USE-Flags in package.use eigentlich die Vorgaben des Maintainers komplett oder haben lediglich die in package.use angegebenen Flags eine höhere Priorität?

 

USE (und auch FEATURES) sind inkrementelle Variablen.

Und ja, ein Eintrag in package.use hat eine höhere Priorität als die ggf im Profil gesetzten, oder/und der ggf im ebuild gesetzten default enabled USE (das sind die im IUSE mit einem "+" vorm Flag) gesetzten.

Die Reihenfolge wie dein System USE-Flags nutzt kannst du dir zb via `portageq envvar USE_ORDER`

oder auch in der `emerge --info -v` ausgeben lassen, und einsehen.

 *Quote:*   

> Warum ich frage: Beim ursprünglichen Erstellen von lxde-meta hat mir Portage aufgetragen, folgende Zeile einzufügen:
> 
> ```
> >=x11-libs/libfm-1.2.5 gtk
> ```
> ...

 

Hier, beim libfm-1.2.5.ebuild ist zb das automount USE-Flag schon im ebuild default enabled 

```
grep IUSE `equery w x11-libs/libfm-1.2.5`

IUSE="+automount debug doc examples exif gtk udisks vala"
```

 sprich das solltest du normal nicht selbst setzen müssen.

Vermutlich hast du das Flag an anderer Stelle selbst disabled.

Schau zb mal via `grep -r automount /etc/portage/`

wenn da nichts ist, dann hast du vermutlich tatsächlich irgendwo sowas wie "-*" gesetzt. (letzteres tut mal eigentlich nur wenn man auf Schmerzen steht ;))

----------

